# Kernel .config for an Acer Aspire One A520

## LD

I recently started rebuilding my netbook with linux on it, taking windows off for the first time in 2 years. Now I am unable to remember a lot of shit from when I had it on here so I have to ask if anyone can help me figure out how to config the 3.7.0 kernel and what is needed to figure that out.

----------

## Logicien

If you can boot on a live usb Linux distribution, that's gone give a lot of informations you need to configure your kernel.

First, PC compatible architecture or else, Intel or Amd, uniprocessor or multiprocessing, chipset according.

Than come the devices on the PCIe bus, like video card, network wire and wireless cards, netfilter, etc.

The filesystems you want and so on.

Nothing is easy when you start to configure your kernel. Only time can make it fonctionnal and optimised for your material.

Have a look too to http://www.kernel-seeds.org.

----------

## LD

Booting from usblive wasn't so much an issue, getting something to put it onto usb before wiping out windows was a bit of an annoyance.

I see what you mean on all of that, and it makes sense. I usually do that but I always seem to miss something when I do it myself that keeps it from loading and end up with kernel panics until I break down and get help.

Is the initramfs an important part of the process these days? I don't remember it being in the instalation documentation the last time I did this.

----------

## Logicien

I generally put in the kernel ( [y] or <y> ) what it need to boot. I do not need to use an initramfs that way. Even of that you can create an initramfs easily with Dracut and use it to boot. It is facultative when the kernel can boot as standalone.

If you use Fbcondecor for a splash screen, you need an initramfs for it to work at early boot. The splash_geninitramfs command can create one or appen the needed files to an existing initramfs.

When you configure the kernel from scratch, you have to pass a lot of options and read the related help for each one to understand and make a better choice. After that, upgrading the configuration for a new kernel is faster with the command

```
make oldconfig
```

----------

